# Can a Ripped Honda track be repaired?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

has anyone here ever repaired a damaged track.? We have a track with a big rip in it.

I am wondering if there is some kind of rubber patch as the replacement is so darn expensive. It is a HS828 and a new one is $165.

a used one is pretty expensive also if you can find one.

I'm willing to try some kind of ******* fix.

any ideas?


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Is is torn?? Or ripped in half and not secured on the machine anymore??? Can you supply a pic? Never tried a repair, but it could be a good case study. Thanx, Jay


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

For a new one try this place

Honda 42755-768-003 Crawler (12-60X21); New # 42755-V41-305...

For a repair, read this thread, it may give you an idea.....

Yamaha Snowblower Fan Club - Tracks for yt624? Homemade tracks?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

guess it depends on where and how its ripped. I have seen some industrial conveyor belt repair kits, used to patch up holes and tears in mining belts, but they are pretty big and ugly and not sure how expensive they would be compared to a new belt. 

Saw this on Ebay, but I think it might only work if the belt was torn across the width, not so much if the tear is length ways

Rivet lace conveyor rubber incline flat flexco belt lacer repair clipper baler | eBay


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JayzAuto1 said:


> Is is torn?? Or ripped in half and not secured on the machine anymore??? Can you supply a pic? Never tried a repair, but it could be a good case study. Thanx, Jay


It is torn a little. i'll try to post a pic later. Interesting replies. I was just thinking about some kind of hot/liquid rubber patch or fill at first but maybe a rivet patch may also work.

Many heads are better than just mine. I thought this problem must have came up before and was hoping a member had some experience with this.

gee, why is every part on a honda so dang expensive?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Lols mine and dbert's are two~two-fiddy *a piece*, and that's the discount price.

Maybe, I'd haul out the grinder, drill, washer bucket and rivet gun and a few beers and see if I could patch it up for the season.

You'll need a new pair sooner or later anyhow...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

it is torn more than I thought right across. It came apart while flexing it. 

riveting seems like the only quick fix.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> it is torn more than I thought right across. It came apart while flexing it.
> 
> riveting seems like the only quick fix.


The rivet idea might not work if the rubber is rotted too badly.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

skutflut said:


> The rivet idea might not work if the rubber is rotted too badly.


I agree. a new on is 200. ebay seller has one for 165. the head mechanic at honda said he has not known anyone that has successfully repaired one. he said even if you tried a hinge with rivets it would mess up with the sprocket wheel.

i think my only hope is to find a broken down donor machine for parts unless someone here has a decent one for a 828 at a reasonable price.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> I think my only hope is to find a broken down donor machine for parts unless someone here has a decent one for a 828 at a reasonable price.


That's when parts machines come in handy. A few months ago a parts HS828TAS was sold on eBay for under $150 with good tracks on it.
I've seen on a few occasions a pair of tracks for under $100 on eBay as well. Patience and regular eBay checks may get you a used set of tracks for a reasonable price.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

"It came apart while flexing it. " What does that mean? I'd like to see a picture as well.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

it broke cross wise. I put a couple layers of super glue on it and then used shoe glue on top of that and let each layer cure for at least a day.

now i can't break it even when I try. the stress that will occur under actual operation will probably tear it at that spot so I am going to add a hinge to shore it up more and then try that.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I was at Tractor Supply today and saw that they have small rolls of conveyor belting in various widths with metal clips to hold ends together. The belt material was multilayered reinforced rubber about 3/16 inch thick. It might make a good material to use as a patch for reinforcement.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dhazelton said:


> I was at Tractor Supply today and saw that they have small rolls of conveyor belting in various widths with metal clips to hold ends together. The belt material was multilayered reinforced rubber about 3/16 inch thick. It might make a good material to use as a patch for reinforcement.



hey that's great idea.


----------

